# Beauty Portraits: Lu Tingyi @ Singapore (Bikini Set) (NSFW)



## Zeckson

So straight after the last session, we quickly arrange to meet up for another photo session but only this time Tingyi decided to reveal more of herself to me...

Pic 01:










Pic 02:









Pic 03:









Pic 04:









Pic 05:









Pic 06:









Pic 07:









Pic 08:









Pic 09:









Pic 10:









Pic 11:









Pic 12:









Pic 13:









Pic 14:









Pic 15:









Pic 16:









For more images, please click on my Flickr link here:
Lu Tingyi @ Singapore - a set on Flickr

Thank you for viewing my images and special thanks to Tingyi for being my photo model.


----------



## Billhyco

great photos and colors but #14 is just weird to me.


----------



## Yemme

I love 1,5,9, number 10 is a plus the reflection of the buildings is fantastic.  Great shots.


----------



## JTG40cal

Amazing photos!  If I may ask, what were your post processing techinques?


----------



## NateS

Zeckson - Your work always leaves me stunned and this time I'm even more in awe.  These are so great and your use of lighting, composition, and post processing is flat out incredible.

Do you do this for a living?  I'd be shocked if you aren't photographing for some bigger stuff and if you aren't....you should be....like pro portraits for companies, etc....


----------



## Moonb007

Great shots...I love the third one with the water.  It gives a great feel to the photo.


----------



## gopal

her face is great...i like her closeups.....and the bikini shorts are extremely cheering....congrats.


----------



## yogibear

11... you made her foot look huuuge.  Really detracts from the shot.  Other than that awesome stuff.


----------



## Zeckson

Billhyco said:


> great photos and colors but #14 is just weird to me.


 

Thanks for your comments. 




Yemme said:


> I love 1,5,9, number 10 is a plus the reflection of the buildings is fantastic. Great shots.


 

Thanks for your comments. 




JTG40cal said:


> Amazing photos! If I may ask, what were your post processing techinques?


 
Post processing techniques? Phew... It is gonna be a lot and definitely not worthwhile to write the entire workflow here but here are the basic ideas:

1. Get all global adjustments done correctly (colors, white balance, sharpness, etc)

2. Focus on the small individual details (getting rid of pores, scratches, etc.)

3. Enhance overall image (blend modes, dodge and burns, etc.)

4. Reduce noise

5. Selective sharpening (small fine details)

And there you have it. Go try it and experiment. 




NateS said:


> Zeckson - Your work always leaves me stunned and this time I'm even more in awe. These are so great and your use of lighting, composition, and post processing is flat out incredible.
> 
> Do you do this for a living? I'd be shocked if you aren't photographing for some bigger stuff and if you aren't....you should be....like pro portraits for companies, etc....


 

Nate, unfortunately this is not my main occupation. I have a day job, photography is just my hobby which I really love doing. I am not afraid of going full time professional but it is how to get the customers that I am afraid of. There are already many in this world fighting for the same piece of cake. I don't wanna add to that pressure, at least not now.

Also, no money to get good gears. I am only using my D80. When you are pro, customers would expect you to come with full professional gears. I don't give customers the confidence when I show my D80... Ha ha ha ha.




Moonb007 said:


> Great shots...I love the third one with the water. It gives a great feel to the photo.


 

Thanks for your comments. That is one of my personal favourite as well. 




gopal said:


> her face is great...i like her closeups.....and the bikini shorts are extremely cheering....congrats.


 

Thank you for your comments. It gives me encouragement when my works are being appreciated. 




yogibear said:


> 11... you made her foot look huuuge. Really detracts from the shot. Other than that awesome stuff.


 

Ha ha ha ha. So it does huh? Okay, sorry that it didn't work for you on that part but thanks a lot for your comments on your appreciation of my images.


----------



## inTempus

Wow, some very unique work!  I like most of them quite a bit.


----------



## NateS

Zeckson said:


> Nate, unfortunately this is not my main occupation. I have a day job, photography is just my hobby which I really love doing. I am not afraid of going full time professional but it is how to get the customers that I am afraid of. There are already many in this world fighting for the same piece of cake. I don't wanna add to that pressure, at least not now.
> 
> Also, no money to get good gears. I am only using my D80. When you are pro, customers would expect you to come with full professional gears. I don't give customers the confidence when I show my D80... Ha ha ha ha.



I don't think they would care if you were using a kodak point and shoot camera once they saw your portfolio....I know I wouldn't.  Stunning work as always and if you ever turned pro, I think it would be a very smooth transition for you.  :thumbup: as always.


----------



## peanutbuttersports

amazing
but the last one looks tooo long


----------



## giorgia

her position in pic eleven is odd ... she looks a little stubby. maybe she should have been in a position that would enhance her forms instead of squashing them ...
i like the first pic. i love her expression and the icy atmosphere


----------



## RMThompson

> I am only using my D80. When you are pro, customers would expect you to come with full professional gears. I don't give customers the confidence when I show my D80... Ha ha ha ha.


 
Don't be afraid to use the gear you have. If the customer judges you by the size of your lens, they aren't interested in quality.

I use a D50 for everything I've ever taken, and some photos that have been seen online by thousands of people. No one has ever said "Well, nice photo but I can tell you use an outdated 6 megapixel camera."

(To be fair my work has been critiqued a great deal, but not my camera!  )


----------



## SrBiscuit

i agree with the foot on #11...but the rest are GREAT!

number 9 takes it for me.:thumbup:


----------



## a_spaceman

good ones but way too over-done in pp for me, look fake and unnatural.
number 14 is probably my favourite but still, way too much tweaking done for my liking.


----------



## vegasvisionstudios

Great work, very commercial feel to it. I love your use of perspective and lens distortion to take many of these shots to a level the viewer would not automatically expect. 

Your post process gives the images a near HDR look that I find to be very crisp with good color retention.

The model has an exceptional face and I do love the closeups.

I do have one question though as I am new here and have just started exploring the posts but is this really what this forum considers NSFW? If so I may need to remain very Conservative in my image posting choices.


----------

